# DEAD RISING: ENDGAME debuts on Blu-ray, DVD & Digital December 6



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> [Jesse Metcalfe, Dennis Haysbert & Keegan Connor Tracy
> Return in the Action-Packed Sequel,
> Based on the Worldwide Videogame Phenomenon
> *
> ...


----------

